# Peptide Company Pricing



## jackson1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning - 

I have used AR-R in the past and since joining here, have now started looking at MAXIM PEPTIDES and PEPTIDE PROS.  I have had success with AR-R and the products seemed (from my experience) to be dosed accurately.  But WHAT THE HELL!  I NOW see that they are practically double the cost of these 2 sponsored companies on this site!!  What's up with that?  And btw - I'm not even going to bother questioning their stats - even in the short time I've been here I get the feeling they wouldn't be here if you all didn't trust them.  

Thanks.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2015)

Place a small order and give them a try.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2015)

Those companies are not sponsors here. They are simply advertising.  It is not an endorsement by us.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those companies are not sponsors here. They are simply advertising.  It is not an endorsement by us.



POB - Understood.  Thanks for clarifying.  I know AI/SERMs are very important so maybe it just makes sense to go with the company I have some experience with vs. trying to save a few bucks . . .


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2015)

jackson1 said:


> POB - Understood.  Thanks for clarifying.  I know AI/SERMs are very important so maybe it just makes sense to go with the company I have some experience with vs. trying to save a few bucks . . .



dont cheap out man......some are under dosed, some stright up fake.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 26, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> dont cheap out man......some are under dosed, some stright up fake.



Well I have not tried their Clomid/Nova/AI's yet since I'm getting ready for my first cycle, but I'm happy with other stuff of theirs so I guess I'll take that advice and play it safe!


----------

